# CD output, digital coax or analog ?



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello !!

I have the Rotel RCD-1072 and the Rotel RSP-1098 processor and I want to know what you think guys about using the analog audio or digital coax audio ?

Honestly, I can not ear a real difference, but technicaly I just want to know what should be the best way to carry the signal form the CD to the processor... (specific for RCD-1072 and RSP-1098)

Thanks !!!!!!

JP


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Coax. I used to be able to hear a pretty noticeable difference between analog and optical. Technically, leaving the signal in digital form for as long as possible should reduce cable/connection interfereing with the sound, if there is such a problem. I would say coax even if there were no difference, simply because you only need one cable. Cheapness, man.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I own Rotel 1068 pro and my friend owns the CD unit, I would use RCA out because you will then be utilizing the Rotel CD players internal DAC and not the DAC in the 1098 which may or may not be of equal or better quality but you can be pretty sure that the 1072 DAC is atleast as good and may be even better as it is a dedicated DAC.


----------



## maikeldepotter (Jan 10, 2008)

imbeaujp said:


> Hello !!
> 
> I have the Rotel RCD-1072 and the Rotel RSP-1098 processor and I want to know what you think guys about using the analog audio or digital coax audio ?
> 
> ...


My experience with my Rega Apollo CD-player and Outlaw 990 processor is that the using the analog output of the Rega (with good quality interconnects) produces a better sound than using the optical output and let the Outlaw do the D/A conversion. If you really don't hear any difference, just look at the specs of the DAC's of both your CD-player and choose the best.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

superchad said:


> I own Rotel 1068 pro and my friend owns the CD unit, I would use RCA out because you will then be utilizing the Rotel CD players internal DAC and not the DAC in the 1098 which may or may not be of equal or better quality but you can be pretty sure that the 1072 DAC is atleast as good and may be even better as it is a dedicated DAC.


Thanks Superchad !

I think that you are right on, the RCD1072 is the top off the line Rotel CD player and I think that the built in decoder is the same quality than the one in the RSP-1098. That's why there is so little difference between the two mode.

I hope than others members of the Shach should confirm ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Like the others have said, go with the one that has the better DAC's. If it is the CD player, use the Analog. If it is the Preamp, go digital, and use the CD player as a transport.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad to help!:nerd:


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I would have to disagree a bit. I would say: forget about the specs, try yourself using A/B testing and use the configuration you like best. Specifications alone are nice but should not decide for you.

In this case, doing A/B testing is really easy:
1) Connect your CD player to your processor using the analog, coax and fibre cables
2) Play a song that you know well and use to evaluate your system
3) On your processor, switch between the 3 inputs to hear the differences between the 3 options. Try to find some places in the song(s) where you can easily find differences.
Of course, you don't need to stop playing your CD every time you switch.

Good luck!


----------



## maikeldepotter (Jan 10, 2008)

jerome said:


> Well, I would have to disagree a bit. I would say: forget about the specs, try yourself using A/B testing and use the configuration you like best. Specifications alone are nice but should not decide for you.
> 
> In this case, doing A/B testing is really easy:
> 1) Connect your CD player to your processor using the analog, coax and fibre cables
> ...


That is exactly the way how I found out that the analog connection produced better sound over the digital (optical) connection. 

Still have to do the optical vs digital coax comparison though. Some claim to hear a difference (!) between the two digital connection types. I am just curious .... :scratchchin: 

Next step will be trying to hear the difference between low and high end digital connection... where will all this end ... :dizzy:


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello, here are the technical specs:

*RCD1072*
Burr Brown 1732 24/96 D/A converter, 18 bit equivalent, multi level delta-sigma DAC with 8 times oversampling digital filter and HDCD. 20-20k Hz (±0.05dB) Signal to noise 100dB

*RSP1098*
Cirrus Logic's CS49400, 32-bit, 10 Hz - 95 kHz, ±1 dB (line level), Signal to noise 95dB (Stereo)analog, 192kHz LPCM, HDCD, MP3


----------



## john guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Go with your ears, test the two and then decide,however you need as good a digital lead as you do with the analogue . In my system the Tag processor is better than the tag f3 series CD dacs.But it took me a while to tell the difference.


----------

